# Questioning 74175 & 72191 together



## cswift (Dec 27, 2011)

Is it appropriate to bill 74175 & 72191 together if medically necessary and report dictated in proper detail? If not, can somebody provideme the guidance and direction that would help me share this with our docs and techs? 

Within the last week we have started receiving an edit through our coding software stating to bill one or the other, but not both. If this is what should have been in place already, Im very puzzled as to why I hadnt seen this edit before as we perform about 2 of these monthly. Thank you for any assistance!


Sincerely,
CSwift, CPC


----------



## amandahollis80 (Dec 27, 2011)

You can bill them together for 2011. For 2012 there is a new combined code: 74174. If you have updated your edits, that is where it could be coming from.


----------



## Evelyn Kim (Dec 27, 2011)

cswift said:


> Is it appropriate to bill 74175 & 72191 together if medically necessary and report dictated in proper detail? If not, can somebody provideme the guidance and direction that would help me share this with our docs and techs?
> 
> Within the last week we have started receiving an edit through our coding software stating to bill one or the other, but not both. If this is what should have been in place already, Im very puzzled as to why I hadnt seen this edit before as we perform about 2 of these monthly. Thank you for any assistance!
> 
> ...



Part B Insider (Multispecialty) | CPT® 2012: New Radiology Codes Bring Light to Additional Imaging Options @ SuperCoder.com
... For instance: You'll benefit from new code* 74174 *(Computed tomographic angiography, abdomen and pelvis, with contrast material[s ], including noncontrast images, if performed, and image postprocessing). This serves as a combination of codes 74175 (CTA abdomen) and 72191 (CTA pelvis) for practices that perform this combination study.

_*There are new codes for the combination of pelvis and abdomen for 2012, this is from the Part B Insider and should help direct you to the appropriate code.*_


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jan 6, 2012)

If you have received this in the past week then make sure when using the new codes the services were done in 2012. Seems to me like you have 2011 charges you are dealing with when we did use the older codes.


----------

